# Ranks?



## Weed Guy (Oct 20, 2007)

Could you tell me the number of posts needed to rank up for each rank?


----------



## VictorVIcious (Oct 21, 2007)

its posted by rollitup. He's the guy with the least post so it shouldn't be to hard to find. VV


----------



## potroast (Oct 21, 2007)

Heehee, it's a stickied post in this forum! 

It's cleverly titled "User Ranking System."

Please post again if you can't find it.


----------

